

3-year small study shows promising results from MS patient immune system reboot - molsongolden
http://archneur.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=2084840

======
molsongolden
This url looks sketchy but it's actually a reliable journal and an interesting
study. The patients involved had failed prior treatment attempts, underwent
full immune system destruction, then had their own cells injected to rebuild.
3 years in and most patients are still showing good results.

